# Changes To The Recent Threads Widget



## devdev (23/6/14)

Hi Guys,

We have made some changes to the latest post widget.

We have split the Vendor's latest posts into a separate tab.

Some users have days with limited time to spend on the forum, and this should allow us all to keep updated on only community discussions, or on only vendor discussions.

There is also now a random thread tab, because the duck loves random!

Please do a hard refresh of your web browser to see the latest changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/6/14)

Well thats Interesting, no wonder I have unread posts and cant see them like I use to


----------



## devdev (23/6/14)

LOL!

Yes, it will be a little getting used to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/6/14)

duckduck said:


> LOL!
> 
> Yes, it will be a little getting used to


 
Already got the hang of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/6/14)

Excellent initiative - like it, thanks A & M

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

Awesome work Mr Duckie, I like the new look 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (2/7/14)

Another minor change to the thread widget folks.

Three categories:

New in Vaping
New in Vendors
New in O/T

Enjoy and let us have suggestions.

Press Alt + F4 to do a hard refresh of your browser 

If that doesn't work, then try Ctrl F5

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

